# Erfahrungen TwinCAT 3



## Gerri (26 März 2012)

Hallo,
ich überlege, auf TwinCAT 3 umzusteigen.
Die Vorteile werden einem natürlich von Beckhoff schön vorgestellt, aber wie siehts mit den nachteilen aus. 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen wo das System noch aneckt?
Ich denke mal dass der ReleaseTermin nicht ohne Grund so oft verschoben wurde bzw wurde mir von einem Techniker vor einigen Monaten empfohlen, noch bei dem altern TC2.xx zu bleiben..
Speziell für mein System Win7/64Bit bzw. Vir.XP Mode in zusammenhang mit TwinSAFE und TC-NC währe das sehr interessant.


----------



## hkic (29 März 2012)

*Finger weg!*

In meiner Firma testen wir gerade die Vorab-Version von TwinCat3 und die Software ist noch voll mit Bugs, Kinderkrankheiten, geplagt von Bluescreens, Exceptions und anderen Abstürzen. Wenn du also auch zeit hast als Betatester zu fungieren, dann bitte gerne. 
Allerdings muss ich sagen dass das adaptierte Visual-Studio-System grundsätzlich schon durchdacht ist und Sinn macht. 

Übrigens: Angeblich kommt noch heuer eine lauffähige 64Bit-Version von 2.11 heraus. Ich würd darauf warten.

LG Herbert


----------



## KGU (29 März 2012)

Vorabversion...Bluescreens? Auf der Beckhoffhomepage steht sie Releaseversion zum Download. Bsods treten damit eigentlich schon lange nicht mehr auf. Die Gründe dafür sind zumeist Programmfehler des Anwenders oder eine Überinstallation von TwinCat2 womit man ein wunderbares Mischsystem erhält. Ist aber alles im Onlineinfosys dokumentiert.
Was den anderen Punkt angeht, so gibt es 
das 2.11 64bit Engineering schon lange. Ein 2
11 64bit Laufzeitsystem wird es nie geben


----------



## hkic (29 März 2012)

Bitte, dann versuch dein Glück :wink: ... für mich ist twincat3 nach wie vor nicht brauchbar und im Beta-Stadium.... Alleine TwinSAFE hat noch sehr viele Fehler und man bringt es im Moment nicht mit Hardware zum laufen.
Und eine 2.11 64bit Version wird es geben, Beckhoff ist in diesem Fall in Zugzwang so wie ich das sehe.


----------



## KGU (29 März 2012)

Das Glück mit TwinCAT3 habe ich schon lange. Was die2.11 64 bit Laufzeit angeht, so wird es die definitiv nicht geben!


----------



## SPSstudent (29 März 2012)

Ich "spiele" derzeit mit Codesys V3.5 und finde das super. Die Editoren (z.B. für Ablaufsprache usw.) in TwinCat 3 sind exakt die gleichen von Codesys. Einziges Manko ist die Eingabehilfe, die bei größeren Projekten extrem langsam wird.
Einige Editorfunktionen vermisse ich ständig, wenn ich doch mal was mit V2 mache. Aber allein wegen dem Editor lohnt sich ein Umstieg glaub noch nicht.
Ich nutze die objektorientierten Features sehr ausführlich (ich zähle zu "die Anderen"). Beispielsweise habe ich mir eine Basis-Schrittketten-Klasse erstellt, die bereits einige Aktionen enthält, die ich in jeder Schrittkette bzw. häufig brauche/aufrufe. Alle Schrittketten im Projekt erweitern diese Basis-Schrittkette. Wenn sich an den Aktionen aus der Basis-Schrittklasse etwas ändert, muss man das nur 1x machen (und die Basis-Schrittklasse ist in einer Bibliothek auf dem Server, so dass alle Projekte gleich die aktuellste Version haben). Das gleiche dann mit FBs für Zylinder ohne Endschalter, Erweiterung um 1 Endschalter, Erweiterung um 2 Endschalter, usw.
Wirkliche Probleme hatte ich mit Codesys 3 nicht. Nur wenn ich in der Codesys-Visualisierung etwas geändert und dann ein OnlineChange gemacht habe, gabs manchmal Abstürze und auch Bluescreens (hab ich jetzt aber schon eine Weile nicht mehr probiert  ).

PS:
Entwicklungsrechner: Win7 64bit
Zielsystem: WinXP 32bit (manche Sachen teste ich aber auch mit der Runtime auf dem Entwicklungsrechner)


----------



## Realtimer (30 März 2012)

Wie darf ich mir denn eienen Programmfehler des Anwenders vorstellen, der das System zum Absturz bringt. Sollte das nicht durch das System abgesichert sein?

LG

Realtimer


----------



## KGU (30 März 2012)

Fehler die man mit den normalen Möglichkeiten macht (z.B. in der SPS) werden abgefangen. Wenn man es nutzen möchte, werden einem mit TwinCAT3 aber keine Grenzen gesetzt. Du kannst Dir mit TwinCAT3 z.B. ziemlich einfach eigene Automation Device Driver schreiben. Sprich Du hast eine PCI-Karte mit eigener Hardware die Du unbedingt brauchst und in TwinCAT3 ansprechen möchtest, dann wird Dir der Frame mit der TwinCAT3 Anbindung erzeugt, die Anbindung an Deine Hardware musst Du selber mit C++ schreiben. Machst Du da Blödsinn kann man einige Fehler nur schwer abfangen. Es gibt entsprechende Debugging-Unterstützung. Man muss sie halt nur einschalten und nutzen.


----------



## SPSDAU (2 April 2012)

Ich denke man sollte ab sofort die Version mit nennen sonst redet man aneinander vorbei. Released ist jetzt: 3.0.3093.0


----------



## uncle_tom (2 April 2012)

ist Twincat 3 überhaupt schon irgendwo downloadbar ?

Also ich finde ausser heissen Sprüchen und ein paar Pressekits keinen Downloadlink bei Beckhoff - auf dem FTP-Server findet sich auch nichts brauchbares und Tante Google spuckt auch nichts weiter aus.

Vielleicht bin ich auch blind ;-)

Solange das Zeugs noch nicht offiziell verfügbar ist, sollte man lieber mal tunlichst die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## KGU (2 April 2012)

TwinCat3 ist über die normale Beckhoff Website downloadbar. Gehe auf www.beckhoff.de\twincat3 klicke in den Bereich Engineering. Da findest du den Downloadlink.


----------



## IBFS (2 April 2012)

> Der Server unter www.beckhoff.de\twincat3 konnte nicht gefunden werden.



Tut mir leider, aber der Link geht nicht


----------



## zotos (2 April 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Tut mir leider, aber der Link geht nicht



Ersetze einfach den backslash mit einem forward slash und versuches erneut.


----------



## Voxe (2 April 2012)

Hallo,

download habe ich gemacht, Build 3093.

Habe es auf einem XP-Rechner installiert, da läuft es mit RunTime und seinen eventuellen Fehlern. Wenn man sich dort an eine gewisse Reihenfolge gewöhnt, hat man auch ein Ergebnis.

Allerdings, habe ich es auf einem Win7-64Bit Rechner installiert, der nie TwinCAT gesehen hat, da kommt die Meldung, das die RunTime nicht für 64Bit ausgelegt ist. Was kann ich da falsch gemacht haben ?

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 April 2012)

uncle_tom schrieb:


> ist Twincat 3 überhaupt schon irgendwo downloadbar ?
> 
> Also ich finde ausser heissen Sprüchen und ein paar Pressekits keinen Downloadlink bei Beckhoff - auf dem FTP-Server findet sich auch nichts brauchbares und Tante Google spuckt auch nichts weiter aus.
> 
> ...



Lt Beckhoff Vertrieb ist es schon länger verfügbar, allerdings nur auf Anfrage. 
Damit möchte man eine sanfte Einführung im Markt erreichen, da bei Fehlern 
der jungen Software oder bei handlingsfehler der User ganz schnell der Support
überlastet wird und nicht mehr gewärleistet werden kann.


----------



## KGU (2 April 2012)

Voxe schrieb:


> ...
> Allerdings, habe ich es auf einem Win7-64Bit Rechner installiert, der nie TwinCAT gesehen hat, da kommt die Meldung, das die RunTime nicht für 64Bit ausgelegt ist. Was kann ich da falsch gemacht haben ?



Gar nichts. Die 64bit Runtime ist offiziell erst ab der SPS-Messe im November verfügbar. Auf 64bit Systemen kann man im Moment nur die Engineering-Umgebung verwenden.


----------



## Gerri (3 April 2012)

also beim mir läuft dir 64 Bit Variante


----------



## Bjornf (13 April 2012)

http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?twincat/twincat-3-engineering.htm
link wurde abgekurzt ??

http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?

twincat/twincat-3-engineering.htm

Sorry link war schon in Forum habe Ich später entdeckt.


----------

